# I bought this GTO over the weekend



## Utah Man (Aug 9, 2011)

The previous owner had bought the car after it had been frame off restored about ten years ago, and he barely ever drove it. I towed it home to Utah the day before yesterday and then yesterday I had it inspected, licensed and registered. I am working on getting it insured (I have a flawless record and Grundy seems to give me the most for my money, is that consistent with your experiences?)

It isn't PHS documented (yet), and the previous owner didn't know much about its history, just that it isn't a numbers matching car. 

The body is perfect and the paint is gorgeous. It has headers and 3 inch exhaust. 

The paint on the trim pieces is cracked or missing in places, the radio was replaced (nothing was cut) and there is a cd changer in the trunk, however the radio is not working I need to take it all apart and see if something is unplugged. 

The shifter boot is mostly gone, I don't know what to replace it with as the stock ones online have a round hole and I have a rectangular shifter.

The main seal leaks, but I should be able to fix that.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW. nice ride. Congrats


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice!!!....main seals have a habit of leaking, it's like voodoo to get them not to leak...(see threads)


----------



## rustorod (May 8, 2011)

Congrats that is a real nice find.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

That's a very nice ride right there. Yes sir, looks good in red too. Enjoy and welcome to the herd!


----------



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like a beauty. With a nice Tri-Power ride. Good work sir.



Instg8ter said:


> Very nice!!!....main seals have a habit of leaking, it's like voodoo to get them not to leak...(see threads)


Where is said main seal located...never heard of it...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The rear main seal is in the block and the rear main cap just ahead of where the flexplate/flywheel bolts up.

That is a very nice 65, I keep being surprised at what they look like assembled.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ugh, Red tri power, four speed with air? Who'd want that thing?

Seriously, a very fine example of one of Pontiacs finest. Two thumbs up.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

As beatiful as this machine looks, i bet pictures do it NO justice  Congrats to you sir.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice GTO...Congrats and welcome! Also, I've heard that Grundy is a great company. I use, and am very happy with Haggerty...just sayin' Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

MeatShield72 said:


> Looks like a beauty. With a nice Tri-Power ride. Good work sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is said main seal located...never heard of it...


Main seal will be that drip you get where the engine bolts to the trans when you park it (torque converter/clutch shroud). And it's not an "easy fix" to do it right you need to pull the motor. That said its not the end of the world just keep an eye on your oil level and slip a pan under when you park it for the night. It will usually only leak when under load and what you see dripping is what gets whipped in the bell housing washing down the walls. .


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

Love 65s. My dads first GTO was a 65 and i recall my older brother crying his eyes out when my dad sold it. Great looking car man Congrats.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Awesome looking car. I think you are going to be very happy with your purchase. +1 for Grundy insurance.


----------



## dr68 (Jul 26, 2011)

you:cheers cant beat red GTO awsome car :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BE sure it is a main seal leak before you go diggin' in.....It could be a front tranny seal, a valley pan gasket, or even a valve cover gasket...all MUCH easier than changin' a rear main seal!!:cheers


----------



## Utah Man (Aug 9, 2011)

Well if anything it is an excuse to buy more tools ....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I used the Best Graph rear main in mine. Had a tranny and oil leak after install. Thought it was the rear main. Fixed the tranny and installed a shift kit. Then just an "oil" leak, not red fluid. Found out yesterday it's the o-ring on the tranny for the speedo cable housing. The fluid looks dirty/oily because it doesn't circulate in the tranny, just hangs/leaks out there. Now, I just need to find the o ring.
Pressure wash the underside and see where the leak is coming from. If it's dripping off the torque converter, or out of the dust shield then it's probably the rear main.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

My rear main leaks too. Just not bad enough where I want to pull the motor yet. Keep some cardboard handy. I use Grundy.... I assume you already checked with your current auto insurance company.


----------

